# Fracino Classico



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi there

I will soon have for sale a Fracino Classico (the one with the wooden joysticks). It's in great shape, cosmetically too, as I just fitted brand new top, rear, and right panels, along with a nice shiny new drip tray, that isn't even scratched yet!

Anyway, just testing the water to see if there will be much/any demand for this machine.

Thanks


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

it's this one...

https://www.nisbets.co.uk/fracino-classico-espresso-coffee-machine/ge940?vatToggle=incvat&gclid=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjwprbPBRCHARIsAF_7gDZx65FdMF_lSESGiSVj1xDRPmRjqkf9WolQsW8Bxa-hykxWEHfaH-0aAiFHEALw_wcB&cm_mmc=PLA-_-807523814-_-50265435508-_-GE940


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

A thing of beauty...


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

@Beanbag Very interested in this, what sort of price please


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Ronaldbiggs said:


> @Beanbag Very interested in this, what sort of price please


You know I really have no idea to be honest. I have a Cherub too that I'd like to see £400 for, so I guess a bit more than that. Perhaps £600?


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

Price wise i know they are £900 delivered new, how long have you had it, any pics please


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You maybe need to try it in the valuations forum first . . . .


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thread moved to "Valuations".


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

Sorry my bad. Thank you for moving.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

i would be interested also depending on price and if delivered


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

There was a Cherub valued at £340 on here, Looks Like about £100 between machines (depending on the side panels). So roughly £450, that's only my logic...... thoughts on the valuation ?


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

No, I'd like to try for £600 but like with anything it's a buyers market...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> No, I'd like to try for £600 but like with anything it's a buyers market...


Then post an ad and see what happens. If it's over valued (, which at 600 I personally think it is), then it won't sell or people will make you offers you can reject.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

what makes it so special in the first place? apart from a bit of wood that is.......


----------



## Ronaldbiggs (Oct 24, 2015)

Beanbag said:


> No, I'd like to try for £600 but like with anything it's a buyers market...


Well this is a "Valuation Forum" other members advise what they think the item is valued at, so if you are so intent on selling for £600 why bother asking for a valuation ?

end of the day its your choice, place an add for what you deem it to be worth then see how things go.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> what makes it so special in the first place? apart from a bit of wood that is.......


They are a good quality, British built E61 HX machine at a fair price. Don't think the wood has much bearing on it.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

ChilledMatt said:


> They are a good quality, British built E61 HX machine at a fair price. Don't think the wood has much bearing on it.


Isn't it a Cherub with wooden handles? Nice though...


----------



## Beanbag (Apr 12, 2017)

nordberg said:


> Isn't it a Cherub with wooden handles? Nice though...


Its v similar yes. Though the wooden handles are "joystick" type rather than twisties. The espresso is extracted via a small lever, and also the head is a genuine E61 whereas the Cherub is a copy.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Beanbag said:


> Its v similar yes. Though the wooden handles are "joystick" type rather than twisties. The espresso is extracted via a small lever, and also the head is a genuine E61 whereas the Cherub is a copy.


The Cherub is operated with an electronic switch and solenoid valve, whereas the Classico has a genuine E61 group as you say. I believe they share the same boiler, element and chassis.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Beanbag said:


> Its v similar yes. Though the wooden handles are "joystick" type rather than twisties. The espresso is extracted via a small lever, and also the head is a genuine E61 whereas the Cherub is a copy.


Cool. GLWTS.


----------

